# U Torrent

## akig

Noniin, eli ainoa asia mitä Windowsista kaipaa on juuri tämä mainio U Torrent torskien lataukseen! Osaiskoha joku "kääntää" sen Gentoolle tai tehdä siitä Gentoo versiota, vai onko semmonen jo olemassa (en oo löytäny)... Jos jollai ois infoa asiasta, olisin kiitollinen   :Wink: 

----------

## Jannejt

http://www.utorrent.com/faq.php#Is_there_a_Linux_or_Mac_version.3F

 *Quote:*   

> A Linux and OSX port is still planned for the future.

 

eli virallista linux-versiota ei ole, voit tietysti winellä  kokeilla  :Wink: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Ehkä kannattais kokeilla jotain linuxin torrent-clientiä esim. Ktorrentia (~x86)   :Question: 

Ni saat katkastua sen napanuoran väärälle puolelle   :Razz: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Itse olen suosinut BitTornadoa linux puolella.

----------

## aAKoo

Minä taas käytän rtorrent:ia. Tekee sen mitä pitää ja vielä konsolissa.

----------

## anidabi

 *aAKoo wrote:*   

> Minä taas käytän rtorrent:ia. Tekee sen mitä pitää ja vielä konsolissa.

 

Ääni rtorrentille! Kevyt, kätevä ja pesee nopeudellaan kaikki muut torrent clientit.

----------

## K_L

Hyvä että mainitsitte tuon rtorrentin. Pirusti paljon parempi konsolipuolella, kuin edellinen mitä käytin.

----------

## pussi

rufus voi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen jos graafista haluaa

itse tyykkään käyttää konsoliclienttejä jotka saa ah niin ihanasti screeniin

----------

## AnXa

Azureus on paras torrentti asiakas mitä GNU/Linuxille voit löytää. amd64 versio on vanha portagessa, mutta uskoisin että x86 binaari paketti on kaikkein uusin. Mukaan tarttet Sunin Javan. MyyTorrenttia ei tosiaan vielä olla käännetty Linuxille mutta se on tulossa jossakin vaiheessa tulossa ilmeisesti GTK pohjaisena.

Jos käy silleen, että portagen Azureus on wanha niin azureuksen kotisivulta imutat sen, purat sen /usr/local kansioon ja sitten teet symlinkin /usr/local/bin kansioon ja säädät sen azureuksen käynnistys scriptin kahta ekaa riviä joissa kysytään missä azureus kansio on ja missä on java.

ja se on siinä. Sitten se toimii...

----------

## anidabi

 *AnXa wrote:*   

> Azureus on paras torrentti asiakas mitä GNU/Linuxille voit löytää.

 

Hmm... tuosta nyt voi olla montaa mieltä, mut itse en menisi sitä sanomaan nopeimmaksi torrentti clientiksi mitä linuxille saa. rtorrent 0.6.0 + libtorrent 0.10.0 yhdistelmä kyllä pesee azureuksen mennen tulle nopeudessa. Kokemusta on paljon azureuksesta ja bittornadosta. Azureus on nopea, mut sen lataus ja lähetysnopeus jotenkin kummallisesti vaihtelee. Sellaista vuoristorataa, eikä todellakaan seedaan niin nopeaan kuin rtorrent. rtorrentin asetukset kun lyö kohdalleen(kuten kaikkien torrentti clienttien, mikäli haluaa edes jokseenkin järkeviä nopueksia) niin lataus ja lähetysnopeudet on hyvät. Tämä siis nopeilla yhteyksillä... 10Mbit+, joista siis kokemusta on.  :Wink: 

----------

## AnXa

 *anidabi wrote:*   

>  *AnXa wrote:*   Azureus on paras torrentti asiakas mitä GNU/Linuxille voit löytää. 
> 
> Hmm... tuosta nyt voi olla montaa mieltä,

   :Cool:  varmasti.

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> mut itse en menisi sitä sanomaan nopeimmaksi torrentti clientiksi mitä linuxille saa. rtorrent 0.6.0 + libtorrent 0.10.0 yhdistelmä kyllä pesee azureuksen mennen tulle nopeudessa.

  No, joo, myönnetään että RTorrent on nopeampi jossain mielessä. Mutta tämä on sama kuin sodittaisiin siitä kumpi on parempi. GUI vai CLI...  :Wink: 

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> Kokemusta on paljon azureuksesta ja bittornadosta. Azureus on nopea, mut sen lataus ja lähetysnopeus jotenkin kummallisesti vaihtelee. Sellaista vuoristorataa, eikä todellakaan seedaan niin nopeaan kuin rtorrent.

 

Itselläni en ole huomannut kyseistä vaihtelua Azureuksessa. Tasaista virtaa tulee sisään ja menee ulos. Netti on 2Mt sisään ja 1Mt ulos. Azureus siementää erittäin nopeasti ja tulee automaattista alkusiemennystä. Kyse on aikapitkälle asetuksista, versionumerosta ja java-ympäristöstä.

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> rtorrentin asetukset kun lyö kohdalleen(kuten kaikkien torrentti clienttien, mikäli haluaa edes jokseenkin järkeviä nopueksia) niin lataus ja lähetysnopeudet on hyvät. Tämä siis nopeilla yhteyksillä... 10Mbit+, joista siis kokemusta on. 

 

Azureuksessa on alkuasetusten jälkeen kaikki o.k ja sillä voi imuttaa ja lähettää. Mutta minä ainakin vähän viilaan niitä melkein aina. Tarkennan Azureukselle sen toiminnan rajoja. Kamaa tulee täydellä nopeudella ja lähtee ulos sallitussa määrin.

Onko kyseessä muuten se viikonloppuisin 10Mt+ liittymä tarjous? Olen kuullut vähän juttua että se on epävakaa useilla ihmisillä johtuen juuri siitä että sitä saattaa samalla alueella käyttää useampi ihminen ja se rokottaa nopeutta aika paljon.  :Wink: 

----------

